# Alternative Hamster Cages?



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

My syrians have outgrown thier cuttent cages and are getting bored. The main problem is them chewing thier bars, which is pretty normal from what I understand. They have plenty of things to do just not enough space to roam and adventure.

Basically I've got to either find an alternative cage for them without bars for them to chew and rattle during the night or they have to go 

I've seen some people keep them in the plastic/glass cages with the mesh/ventilaed topsl like the cheap fish tanks.. or a crickert keeper without the tubes.. But I cant find any big enough to provide them with plenty to do 

Anybody got some suggestions, or can find some big, plastic cages. I dont like the ones where they clip onto a base because they tend to chew where the clip is and make holes eventually..


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

an under bed storage tub will do, you can get them from asda, wilkinsons, big tesco stores and some other places, just get them and drill loads of holes on the top about 4/5mm in diameter or make a mesh top, your hamsters must have some good teeth to chew through them bars on a proper cage, general rule (and obvious rule) is if theres no place for the hamster to chew to get out the hamster cant chew to get out, so avoid getting rubs with ridges on and what not, just get a flat sided tub with a flat bottom and preferably a flat top and if you get the tub so that the hamsters cant reach the lid then they cant even attempt to chew the holes on the lid or mesh :2thumb:


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

eightball said:


> an under bed storage tub will do, you can get them from asda, wilkinsons, big tesco stores and some other places, just get them and drill loads of holes on the top about 4/5mm in diameter or make a mesh top, your hamsters must have some good teeth to chew through them bars on a proper cage, general rule (and obvious rule) is if theres no place for the hamster to chew to get out the hamster cant chew to get out, so avoid getting rubs with ridges on and what not, just get a flat sided tub with a flat bottom and preferably a flat top and if you get the tub so that the hamsters cant reach the lid then they cant even attempt to chew the holes on the lid or mesh :2thumb:


 
Hiya! Thanks for your reply. I've been contemplating that but would be nice to still be able to see them  I like these (i know they are for reptiles) but they arent tall enough or long enough, they are the longest I can find 

Exo Terra Faunarium - Exo Terra Faunarium Plastic Terrariums

What I was looking at was the flat large one.. totally not big enough


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

you can get fully clear under bed storage tubs, youve just gotta look hard haha ++ you should easily be able to find a fish tank and be able to convert that :2thumb:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Fish Tank/ Vivarium 3 Foot Long on eBay (end time 09-Jan-11 18:46:49 GMT)

^^^ quick it finishes in 18mins haha


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

I've had a look at fish tanks, but because I've got two hamsters which are seperated for obvious reasons being one male and one female and not wanting babies, plus they would most likely fight as the females a bit mean :L And dont want to spend too much on them


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

I've got 2/3 mice in a 50L RUB and its brilliant. If you got the 64L (bit taller) and added a couple of "levels" or raised bits somehow that would sort of "increase" the floor space then you can add a mesh at the top where they can't get to... sorted 
Even just adding stuff like small boxes, or shoe boxes, that they can have their bed in, and you can put food or something on top.

I'm sold on RUBS, and they're so easy to clean out, especially after having massive "rotastak" cages for years with hamsters. Chewing bars really does do your head in after not very long at all!


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

get the male neuted then or get another female


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Elsa said:


> I've got 2/3 mice in a 50L RUB and its brilliant. If you got the 64L (bit taller) and added a couple of "levels" or raised bits somehow that would sort of "increase" the floor space then you can add a mesh at the top where they can't get to... sorted
> Even just adding stuff like small boxes, or shoe boxes, that they can have their bed in, and you can put food or something on top.
> 
> I'm sold on RUBS, and they're so easy to clean out, especially after having massive "rotastak" cages for years with hamsters. Chewing bars really does do your head in after not very long at all!


I really like the idea of RUBS but my mumabd boyfriend think it's cruel  x


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

leighlian-x said:


> I really like the idea of RUBS but my mumabd boyfriend think it's cruel  x


Gimme a minute, and i'll put a pic up of my mouse setup - IMO its far less cruel than cages with bars that they can chew...


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

leighlian-x said:


> I really like the idea of RUBS but my mumabd boyfriend think it's cruel  x


its far from cruel, what do you think mass breeders do with mice and rats, they have like 2/3 females in quite a small tub and a male that goes in there every couple of weeks, how do you think they feel, just show your mum and boyfriend that and say them sized rubs are far from cruel :2thumb:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got my hamster a pink palice it was on offer for 39.99 it was 49.99 and my hamster love it and u can alway add more onto it.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

This is mine, you can see a mouse in the second one. I'm considering drilling a hole in the side and putting a tunnel through to another 50L RUB, as next door in the rack is empty, just because i can and it would look cool!


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! At the end of the day they are my pets and it's not like im choosing something that is going to make them ill/unhappy etc. Once they see the actual set up I'm sure they will get my point!

And you have cute mousies! Can't wait to get them a nice new home to explore!


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Elsa said:


> This is mine, you can see a mouse in the second one. I'm considering drilling a hole in the side and putting a tunnel through to another 50L RUB, as next door in the rack is empty, just because i can and it would look cool!
> 
> image
> image
> image


pretty sweet, i would be careful about making the connection between the two rubs if you joined them though, theyll be out in no time :lol2:


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

eightball said:


> pretty sweet, i would be careful about making the connection between the two rubs if you joined them though, theyll be out in no time :lol2:


I agree, those teeth nibbble through plastic like a knife through butter! Well mine do anyways haha x


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

leighlian-x said:


> Thanks guys! At the end of the day they are my pets and it's not like im choosing something that is going to make them ill/unhappy etc. Once they see the actual set up I'm sure they will get my point!
> 
> And you have cute mousies! Can't wait to get them a nice new home to explore!


well put it this way, if there really that unhappy anyway im telling you theyll find a way out some how and if they cant find a way out then the second you open the lid theyll be away  its pretty easy to tell if there happy or not :2thumb: goodluck


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Elsa said:


> This is mine, you can see a mouse in the second one. I'm considering drilling a hole in the side and putting a tunnel through to another 50L RUB, as next door in the rack is empty, just because i can and it would look cool!


That's exactly what I was planning on doing... I bought 2 84l rubs, but the only thing stopping me is that they'd be on shelves and I don't fancy the thought of them falling apart:S

The 84l has the same floorspace as yours doesn't it?


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

eightball said:


> pretty sweet, i would be careful about making the connection between the two rubs if you joined them though, theyll be out in no time :lol2:


There are ventilation holes in the side (just a few round where a waterbowl should go) as it was originally for a snake or gecko. I only moved the meeces over as one was ill and had to be kept in a much cleaner environment with heating, a few months ago.
The mice never chewed at all, but only since little Magnus the multi has been there, a few teeth marks appeared, but he seems to have given up already, after a pathetic attempt at one hole...

Also if i stick the tube out a fair bit into each tub, then the join should be pretty difficult to actually chew. I'm not sure yet, it depends if i get another multi really, as then they'll need more space.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Yep and the most idiotic reply award goes to... :no1:



eightball said:


> get the male neuted then or get another female


 
I house alot of my Syrians in homemade storage box cages.
However I like to add bars as I like having doors in the front for easier access - plus if they are going to chew rather they have a go at the bars than the plastic !











You can get some pretty big storage boxes for a fraction of the cost of a huge hamster cage - plus if you go for the right style and are capable of some DIY you can add a lot to them. (these ones came with wheels but I took them off so I could stack a couple easier. There's top view of same sized one in my album I think but may as well stick it here too. All mine are due some new mods but gives a basic idea of what you can do with one.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

hippyhaplos said:


> That's exactly what I was planning on doing... I bought 2 84l rubs, but the only thing stopping me is that they'd be on shelves and I don't fancy the thought of them falling apart:S
> 
> The 84l has the same floorspace as yours doesn't it?


Not sure, i've never seen an 84L, also, if you pull them out of the rack, its gonna be really awkward if they're joined... i could always do like a U bend going from the front to the front so its easy to unjoin...


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Elsa said:


> There are ventilation holes in the side (just a few round where a waterbowl should go) as it was originally for a snake or gecko. I only moved the meeces over as one was ill and had to be kept in a much cleaner environment with heating, a few months ago.
> The mice never chewed at all, but only since little Magnus the multi has been there, a few teeth marks appeared, but he seems to have given up already, after a pathetic attempt at one hole...
> 
> Also if i stick the tube out a fair bit into each tub, then the join should be pretty difficult to actually chew. I'm not sure yet, it depends if i get another multi really, as then they'll need more space.


 
Have connected bins with R'stak tube and had no probs with hamsters, I tick the tube a fair ways in and use those metal rings on the end of tubes though which I think puts them off - but mine also have bars to have a chew at.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

The 64L rubs are sold out  Ill shop around


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

Myth said:


> I house alot of my Syrians in homemade storage box cages.
> However I like to add bars as I like having doors in the front for easier access - plus if they are going to chew rather they have a go at the bars than the plastic !
> 
> 
> ...


this is brilliant, id go for the biggest box you can get and do this. add a ton of toys for them too and im sure it would be great :2thumb:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Doesn't really help with bar chewing though...


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

I think im gonna get some really nice big boxes and pimp them out with toys and stuff like Elsa's  x i'll post pics up when I've done it all, may take a while though because Ive been messed around so much with wages from work  

Thank you all for your help and opinions! x


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

It shouldn't be too expensive, my tubs were like £13 from staples i think, and just old boxes and stuff can go in them


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Myth said:


> Yep and the most idiotic reply award goes to... :no1:


hows that idiotic may i just ask ?


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

eightball said:


> hows that idiotic may i just ask ?


You can't castrate a hamster (easily) and you can't keep them together anyway...


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Elsa said:


> You can't castrate a hamster (easily) and you can't keep them together anyway...


well sorry i dont keep hamsters, my sister kept hamsters and there was two in the cage and we never ever had any problems with them :s i just assumed the hamsters would work on the same principle as mice and rats and because my sister had two in the cage at all times :/


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

eightball said:


> well sorry i dont keep hamsters, my sister kept hamsters and there was two in the cage and we never ever had any problems with them :s i just assumed the hamsters would work on the same principle as mice and rats and because my sister had two in the cage at all times :/


syrians tend to try to eat each other  The little hamsters can mostly be kept together though.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Elsa said:


> You can't castrate a hamster (easily) and you can't keep them together anyway...


 
I would imagine they could be castrated but as you say no point as Syrian hamsters are territorial and should be kept alone, even females


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Elsa said:


> syrians tend to try to eat each other  The little hamsters can mostly be kept together though.


awesome, i never knew that :2thumb: hamsters are hamsters to me :lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Syrians are normally so fiercely territorial that breeding them is a spectator sport, you put them together only when the female smells right and watch very closely. The fighting can start any second from before they even decide to get busy, to the second they have finished and they can and will seriously try to fight to the death.

Having said that people are now talking about see increased levels of acceptance to older ages than before. They have been in captivity since the 1930s....so another 50-80 years at this rate and they maybe co habiting happily :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd get the largest RUBs you have space for and then connct the wire top part of the cage you currently have ontop of the rub for extra space and something to climb. Then fill the RUBs up with lots of toys and bedding to burrow in. Then you can attatch a wheel to the cage part for extra exercise. Give lots of wooden and card board items to chew on and put some tunnels in the deep bedding to start them off. Bar chewing is a stereotypy so its good you've realised they are doing it because of stress, and are making improvements :2thumb: When i had hamsters i used to keep them busy by filling those tiny raisin boxes, loo rolls etc with bits of bedding material and treats and hanging them on the bars, burying them and just placing around the cages for them to work at. You can also bury some food and treats in the deep bedding to forage for.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

rotastak cages are really good. they are all completely made of plastic and you are able to attach tubes and then other housing elements onto these tubes.
Only problem is they would be a devil to clean!:devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

emmilllyyy said:


> rotastak cages are really good. they are all completely made of plastic and you are able to attach tubes and then other housing elements onto these tubes.
> Only problem is they would be a devil to clean!:devil:


 

I find rotastak far to small for a syrian to live in and prefer to give my hamster a much larger space


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I find rotastak far to small for a syrian to live in and prefer to give my hamster a much larger space


rotastak cages are as big as you make them, mine used to have *masses* of room, with various 'compartments' we'd collected over the years, and a good few metres of tubing, they all still chewed the bars, wherever they could find them. 

And yes, they are a **** to clean


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

My best advice is to make a cage out of a large storage box.

http://www.krizka.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/dsc01999.JPG
i made one similar to this that my two dwarves could live in but they used to try and jump out :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Elsa said:


> rotastak cages are as big as you make them, mine used to have *masses* of room, with various 'compartments' we'd collected over the years, and a good few metres of tubing, they all still chewed the bars, wherever they could find them.
> 
> And yes, they are a **** to clean


 
Its the size of the tubes not the actual add - ons, mine would never fit down one of them they are just to narrow.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Its the size of the tubes not the actual add - ons, mine would never fit down one of them they are just to narrow.


The majority of my Syrians wouldn't fit through 'stack tubes either.
Must get some new photos of one of mine, got a round Rotastak room.
They make it look small indeed !!!

:lol2:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its the size of the tubes not the actual add - ons, mine would never fit down one of them they are just to narrow.


Really!? I've had a few that used to sleep in tubes, and i think all of them developed the skill of turning round while in the tubes!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

When i used rotastack my hamsters never had trouble fitting through the tubes, just like mice can get through tiny spaces. My female was massive as well. But i agree the round compartments are tiny and you need lots of it for sufficient space, and it take forever to clean.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

eightball said:


> its far from cruel, what do you think mass breeders do with mice and *rats*, they have like 2/3 females in quite a small tub and a male that goes in there every couple of weeks, how do you think they feel, just show your mum and boyfriend that and say them sized rubs are far from cruel :2thumb:


My bold added - as I'm not talking hammies, here, but rats.

This is what breeders use (ie, some of my cages past and present):




































And some I dont have piccies of but do have:
Essegi Small Pet Cage Baffy 120 3-storied - Great deals at zooplus

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~145.htm

http://www.petspantry.tv/acatalog/SA3221H.JPG

Of course, I'm not a "mass" breeder. But I do have 30-odd rats, not one of which has been or will ever be kept in an underbed storage box.

And yes, I do think it's cruel, in the case of rats. Just because "mass breeders" do something doesn't make it right.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

LisaLQ said:


> My bold added - as I'm not talking hammies, here, but rats.
> 
> This is what breeders use (ie, some of my cages past and present):
> image
> ...


pretty awesome cage :2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I use the rotastack tubes etc for my babies as toys but the adults can't fit through them usually or at least they struggle and I wouldn't want them getting stuck.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Just done this... used a dremel with a "circular saw" type drill bit, and then a "sander" drill bit to get the circle pretty much perfect, little magnus the multi is *fascinated* by the tubes, he keeps running up and down them!


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

That looks good Elsa 

Do your mice ever try to escape? My hammies are convinced trying to run up the sides is going to get them out haha, squeaky feet on the plastic are now myy problem. They have little rummage boxes, nibble bits, treats, food water etc  They just wanna be out more than anything!


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

leighlian-x said:


> That looks good Elsa
> 
> Do your mice ever try to escape? My hammies are convinced trying to run up the sides is going to get them out haha, squeaky feet on the plastic are now myy problem. They have little rummage boxes, nibble bits, treats, food water etc  They just wanna be out more than anything!


Not really, how about putting little boots on the hamsters...? 

My mice seem to be alot more content in their house than hamsters or are not stupid enough to think that chewing metal/running up plastic will actually achieve anything. Had syrians for years, never going back to them!


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Haha little hamster boots. Its okay they only did it on thier first night in the new RUBS. Now they have realised all the space and digging opportunities they have they seem fine, didnt hear a peep last night except for the ruffling of wood shavings which I find quite relaxing anyways haha, I do love mice I wonder why I've never tried them as a pet?


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

I love my mice  and i love that you keep like trios, it may be why they're less intent on getting out, if they have mates? They also seem a bit more intelligent, but maybe my hamsters were just über thick! Totally converted to multi's now, although i only have one so had to buy him more mousey friends!

What size rub did you get in the end?


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

there's loads of rubbish in this thread. syrians dont get stuck in rotastack tubes, i have two both kept in rotastack tubes and they are always fine even climbing upside down and vertically they prefer the rotastack because they like the "tunnels"


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

tomkinsm said:


> there's loads of rubbish in this thread. syrians dont get stuck in rotastack tubes, i have two both kept in rotastack tubes and they are always fine even climbing upside down and vertically they prefer the rotastack because they like the "tunnels"


Don't agree there's loads of rubbish, but i too can't see how any syrian could get stuck, when my (normal sized) have always been able to turn around in them. I have had one who made a bed in the tubes once, and managed to curl up in the tubing.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

I got 2 80L RUBS, plenty of room for them


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

leighlian-x said:


> I got 2 80L RUBS, plenty of room for them


Oh cool  Thats the same floor space as a 50 i think, just taller


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah gonna add some platforms and stuff  Seen the cutest little hammocks!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

tomkinsm said:


> there's loads of rubbish in this thread. syrians dont get stuck in rotastack tubes, i have two both kept in rotastack tubes and they are always fine even climbing upside down and vertically they prefer the rotastack because they like the "tunnels"


 
Afraid not.
Though depends where you get your hamster from, size can vary greatly.
Mine are mostly from 'show stock' and most of them would struggle and likely get stuck. 
Have had some that grew to a good size from petshops in the past too. 
Some Syrians would fit in 'stak fine but some DO get too big.

Have had smaller males who liked a bin-stack combo, but if you were going to use just Rotastak you'd need alot of it to provide decent amount of room. Even then you wouldn't be able to fit a decent wheel in the unless you hunted down the old big room that's mostly bars - forget the name of it. Even my smaller lads weren't small enough to run comfortably in 'stack wheels.

Will try and get some comparason pics - the 2 'rescue' girls I still have here could be Rotastak poster-girls...
But my lot - no chance.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Myth said:


> Afraid not.
> Though depends where you get your hamster from, size can vary greatly.
> Mine are mostly from 'show stock' and most of them would struggle and likely get stuck.
> Have had some that grew to a good size from petshops in the past too.
> ...


 
My girl was from a petshop who bred their own stock and no ay would she fit in a rotastack tube, shes huge, I tried giving her a tube to play in but she wont even put her head in it. I did have my girl in a plastic Bingo cage unntil she chewed the corner and escaped so now shes in a large glass tank with a wire top


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

i'll take a pic of mine in his rotastak he's a biggen but still fits in fine


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/635685-who-wants-play-spot-small.html

:whistling2:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Thought i'd put this here, i did it yesterday. Had a slight issue with the multi enlarging an air hole, big enough for them all to be 'free range'. It was an old snake tub, hence why it had air holes in the side.
Bought a 64L RUB, and put mesh in the top, its FAR better!!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I use 64's and 84's for some of my hamsters and mice as well.
I put the mesh on the side so that I can stack them though.
I also use them as birthing boxes for rat does.

I must say though that multi's will also chew through an RUB eentually.
All I've eer been able to keep them in is either large lab cages or perfecto's, that's unless they find the vent, I have glued a piece of glass over the vent on one prefecto.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

saxon said:


> I use 64's and 84's for some of my hamsters and mice as well.
> I put the mesh on the side so that I can stack them though.
> I also use them as birthing boxes for rat does.
> 
> ...


I was sort of hoping as there is nothing for him to "start" on like the air holes before he shouldn't chew out! There are lots of other things to gnaw on, but i know chewing a cardboard box isn't quite the same as chewing your way to freedom!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Just another thought...

With only having the mesh on the top there may not be enough 'airflow' so it might be an idea to have some small mesh panels near the top on the sides.
I'd wait an see if the RUB gets condensated before adding them though.

My multi's used to get out of RUB's no problem. Even with enough chew toys I think they are just mad on freedom to be honest.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

saxon said:


> Just another thought...
> 
> With only having the mesh on the top there may not be enough 'airflow' so it might be an idea to have some small mesh panels near the top on the sides.
> I'd wait an see if the RUB gets condensated before adding them though.
> ...


I'll bear that in mind, thanks. I have them out for a few hours a day on my desk (they have a box with a bed in) so the lid is off for that time, so i think it should be fine, but i'll watch out anyway!


And i'm quite aware of his love of freedom! He spent 3 days loose in my room while the tub had a hole in and i just left him be, as i knew he was going back for food/water. Had to catch him yesterday, and spent well over an hour pulling shelves and everything out. He was fine to *find*, it was just catching him that took bloody ages! They move like hell when loose, and i eventually got him to run into a box and grabbed the box before he realised. My bedroom is crazy tidy now though!! He also proved himself to be MUCH smarter than his mouse friend when i just put a tube infront of the mouse and it ran in!

Also, i have a third mouse who *hates* freedom. She also had the opportunity over the 3 days to leave the tub, and never did. Every time i looked she was in there - odd!


----------

